# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  My first try at setting up a vivarium (24 x 18 x 18)

## flex

Hi all,

Decided to try setting up my first vivarium for a change. Started off by getting an exo terra 24" x 18 " x 18", building a duct to hold a fan for ventilation and created a foam background.








Got Chihiro LED lights (2 sets)

----------


## flex

Have also bought some drift wood for the scape and built an artificial bottom for the drainage layer

----------


## SkinHead

Gonna follow this thread! Pls update frequently XD

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk

----------


## Guppendler

Yup gotta watch this space, looks interesting and promising

----------


## flex

> Gonna follow this thread! Pls update frequently XD
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


Thanks! Will do  :Smile: 




> Yup gotta watch this space, looks interesting and promising


Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## flex

Just used silicon to stick a layer of eco earth onto the background. Hopefully it all sticks on nicely!

----------


## Apistoinka

Nice.. will keep following.. excited to see more...

----------


## AQMS

:Well done:  camping here for more updates.

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

Nice and exciting build! Where did you buy the spray foam and how much?

----------


## flex

> Nice.. will keep following.. excited to see more...


Thanks!  :Smile: 




> camping here for more updates.


Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## flex

> Nice and exciting build! Where did you buy the spray foam and how much?


Thanks!  :Smile:  

I used great stuff spray foam which I got off ebay a couple of years back (was actually meant for another project which I nv got to). Can't rem the exact price but it was quite expensive because of the shipping. The issue was that I could not find some locally back then. Found a site that sells similar foam in SG if you need to get some - http://www.pfetec.sg/products/polyurethane/

----------


## flex

Some updates for today. Dusted off the excess eco earth and put in the drainage and substrate layers (both about 2" thick). I added some hydroton for the drainage layer as some links I read said they act as media for beneficial stuff (bacteria? thought it was only essential for fish. Anyway I added some) to grow.





I left a gap to surround the edges with some pebbles for a more naturalistic finish. Did not want to see any plastic as far as possible.



Roughly what the tank looks like with just the drainage layer in.

----------


## flex

Finally added the substrate (eco earth, charcoal, sphagnum moss, orchid bark, fir bark - Ratio 1:1:1:2:2). Tried arranging the drift wood to see if it fit nicely before tying on some christmas moss.

----------


## jlin

Hi Flex, where to purchase the foam spray? May I know the damage too. 
Thanks!

----------


## flex

> Hi Flex, where to purchase the foam spray? May I know the damage too. 
> Thanks!


Hey jlin, I got mine off ebay (it's called great stuff). Can't rem the price as I got it sometime back. It was quite expensive due to the shipping charges. You can try to get some locally at http://www.pfetec.sg/products/polyurethane/

----------


## flex

My tentative layout of some plants I managed to get so far. Think I will need to remove the African violet as it is way too wet in there. Any comments to improve the scape is welcome  :Smile:

----------


## Apistoinka

Looks awesome.. the mister sure gonna cost a bomb.. maybe some red plants will look good..

----------


## jlin

Hey Flex, Thanks alot for the info! Would like to try out vivarium too. Nice setup, hope to see the finished mature layout soon. Cheers!

----------


## AQMS

:Well done:  :Well done:

----------


## flex

> Looks awesome.. the mister sure gonna cost a bomb.. maybe some red plants will look good..


Thanks!  :Smile:  Yeah the mister did leave a dent. Guess there is a price to pay for convenience. haha. Agree that I need something red too. Will prob add in some ferns and vines as well.




> Hey Flex, Thanks alot for the info! Would like to try out vivarium too. Nice setup, hope to see the finished mature layout soon. Cheers!


Thanks!  :Smile:  I'm looking forward to seeing how it will look when it matures as well. Hopefully the plants survive!




> 


Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## mark.s

Great step-by-step thread  :Smile: 

How's the light performing for the plants?

----------


## raytan12

How much did you spend on the mister?

----------


## flex

> Great step-by-step thread 
> 
> How's the light performing for the plants?


Sorry for the late reply guys.

Thanks!  :Smile:  Think the plant growth is quite ok. This is what the tank looks like now






> How much did you spend on the mister?


It cost me $330 for the MistKing Starter misting system

----------


## Greyc

Any inhabitants in it?  :Very Happy:

----------


## flex

> Any inhabitants in it?


Still thinking about what I can keep in here while I tweak the landscape a little. Will upload some new pics soon.

Any suggestions for some nice fauna?

----------

